
Chunks of China's Powerful Rocket Fall Back to Earth, Narrowly Missing NYC - plasticchris
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a32451633/china-long-march-5b-rocket-debris/
======
rzzzwilson
Hyperbole, click bait, etc. One sixth of the Earth's circumference doesn't in
any way equate to "narrowly missing". It was one whole North Atlantic ocean
away.

------
isabelc
China is on a roll this year.

